# Unterschied GS2 und GP2 Lenkergriffe



## David_L (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir GP2 oder GS2 Lenkergriffe für mein Reiserad kaufen. Wie unterscheiden sich die beiden?
Ich habe momentan alte GP2 mit Alu-Hörnchen, bei denen sich allerdings der graue Kunststoff auflöst. Keine tolle Qualität. Sind die GS2-Griffe besser? Oder wird inzwischen für die GP2 besserer Kunststoff verwendet?

Danke, David


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. Mai 2018)

Während die GP Varianten eher für den Touring/Trekking Einsatz sind, sind die GS für den sportiven Einsatz konzipiert.

Ich für meinen Teil ziehe die GS den GP vor, da ich auch im Touring/Trekking-Bereich eher sportlich ambitioniert fahre.

Dein Problem mit dem "auflösenden Kunststoff" ist mir bisher noch nicht bekannt. Vielleicht kannst Du dazu ein/zwei Fotos senden.

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_L (22. Mai 2018)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Dein Problem mit dem "auflösenden Kunststoff" ist mir bisher noch nicht bekannt. Vielleicht kannst Du dazu ein/zwei Fotos senden.




 

Hier die Bilder von meinen alten Lenkergriffen. Vor allem wenn es warm ist, wird der graue Kunststoff klebrig und löst sich auf. Außen am Hörnchen ist er schon durch. Der schwarze Kunststoff löst sich nicht auf.


----------



## David_L (23. Mai 2018)

Können Sie mir Ersatz schicken? Es ist offensichtlich ein Materialfehler.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Mai 2018)

Entschuldige bitte, @David_L , dass ich mich jetzt erst melde. 

Darf ich fragen, wie alt die GP2 sind? Und ob dazu noch ein Kaufbeleg existiert?
Falls ja, bitte wende Dich via Kontaktformular an unseren Service.

Der "normale" Weg wäre der über Deinen Händler, dh. Du wendest Dich mich Kaufbeleg an den Händler und reklamiert bei uns.

LG, Niels


----------



## David_L (28. Mai 2018)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie alt die GP2 sind? Und ob dazu noch ein Kaufbeleg existiert?
> Falls ja, bitte wende Dich via Kontaktformular an unseren Service.



Die Griffe sind etwa 10 Jahre alt. Kaufbeleg habe ich nicht mehr. Können Sie mir die Griffe auf Kulanz tauschen? Es ist offensichtlich ein Materialfehler.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Mai 2018)

David_L schrieb:


> Die Griffe sind etwa 10 Jahre alt. Kaufbeleg habe ich nicht mehr. Können Sie mir die Griffe auf Kulanz tauschen? Es ist offensichtlich ein Materialfehler.



Hallo David,
nach 10 Jahren darf ein Griff, dessen Compund (Verbundstoff) ohne jegliche gesundheitsschädliche Weichmacher auskommt, so aussehen wie wir finden.
Zumal Griffe – genauso wie Reifen oder Ketten – als Verschleißteil angesehen werden.

Auch wenn es vielleicht für Dich unplausibel erscheinen mag, aber in diesem Fall und nach so langer Zeit kann ich leider keine Kulanz geben.

Ich bitte um Verständnis.

Liebe Grüße, Niels


----------



## David_L (28. Mai 2018)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> nach 10 Jahren darf ein Griff, dessen Compund (Verbundstoff) ohne jegliche gesundheitsschädliche Weichmacher auskommt, so aussehen wie wir finden.
> Zumal Griffe – genauso wie Reifen oder Ketten – als Verschleißteil angesehen werden.



Hätte ich von euch nicht erwartet, denn immerhin verkauft ihr im Premiumsegment zu Premiumpreisen.


----------

